# Newbie here coilover question.



## johnny88 (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi there was wondering if anyone could help.
I'm from the uk and am trying to get hold of some coilovers for my Nissan Almera GTI (N15) does anyone know if the sentra B14, Sentra N16, Sentra B13 or anything else would fit my car?

Am really new to all this suspension stuff so make it as clear as possible please, kinda slow you see :dumbass:


----------



## johnny88 (Jul 17, 2004)

Can no one help me?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

seeing as how you just said you are new to "this suspension stuff" it kinda makes us wonder why you would need coilovers?But anyway to make it easier for you now they wont work but Whiteline in AUS make alot for your car.Check them out soon.I would give you the website but a little google search may help in future questions.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

There's a coilover thread stickied in this section. It lists B14 coilovers as well as N15 coilovers.

BTW, let's see that Almera.


----------

